
Ask HN: owner/group getting set to `82` - acobster
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/411158/owner-group-getting-set-to-82
======
acobster
Here's a fun one for all you *nix experts out there. Need help debugging the
strangest bug I've ever personally come across. Thanks!

